# Sprinter van Help



## The Han (Sep 17, 2013)

A friend of mine ships stuff in a sprinter van and asked me for advice on transporting his bike with him. He has no room inside and limited room above the van. He also needs access to the rear side of the van for loading and unloading. Hitch mounts and front-end mounts would be in the way and he doesn't have much clearance for a roof mount.

Is there a way to mount a vertical rack on one of the swinging rear doors? I haven't been able to find anything like that!


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Bike Racks | SeaSucker


----------



## The Han (Sep 17, 2013)

I personally have a hard time trusting a self-mounted suction cup system to hold a bike to my vehicle. The smallest imperfections could drastically reduce effectiveness.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, since every other surface is off limits, he'll have to mount some sort of rack to the back doors. 

I'd sooner trust a Seasucker rack than drilling into flimsy sheetmetal. There will be more load on whatever anchors are on the vertical surface as opposed to a horizontal surface.

The only other thing I can think of is hanging one of those strap style trunk racks off the hood of the car. Might block his view slightly.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

If Quick release is an option, why not just screw a block fork mount and










a rear wheel tray below it to the door? I think the bike could hang like that.


----------



## rodel (Aug 25, 2004)

from simple to elaborate solutions!
always a way if he's inclined to spend the money 

not a Sprinter van but an Ambulance conversion...
not mine...

you can see the build thread over on Expedition Portal.
MegAmbo Summary Thread - Expedition Portal

why would a rear hitch mount be in the way? 
he could have it swing out and away for rear door access...
If he's willing to spend some money, he might opt for an Aluminess rear bumper


have one of the swing arms modified with a hitch receiver like this guy did... 
then his choice of hitch mount racks.



I don't have a Sprinter yet, [waiting for MB to sell the 4x4 version next year! ] but my initial solution for my Ford E350

was to use the MWE Rack's - bladerunner
MWE Racks
then either using the 1Up rack or a Northshore NRS-6 bike rack


----------

